
Ask HN: How to check whether research paper algorithm was patented? - paukiatwee
As I currently interested in Machine Learning, a lot of research paper proposed algorithms.<p>My concern is how do I know if the algorithm was patented?<p>I want to (but not yet) implement some algorithms based on research paper to play around.
======
jobigoud
I was under the impression that algorithms couldn't be patented, even in the
US. Only software implementations (in the US) or devices using them.
Algorithms are just maths.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
> I want to (but not yet) implement some algorithms based on research paper to
> play around

They have to catch you first and then you have to be big enough for them to
care.

